# A new iPad being released?



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

My wife is interested in getting a tablet device. At the moment she is erring toward the iPad 2.

I have heard on the rumour mill that there is a new version iPad (iPad3???) and that the price of the iPad2 will drop quite dramatically so as to complete with the lower cost tablets.

Has anyone any hard news on this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Its rumor for an iPad 3 in late spring. Around March/May.

Remember that rumored February iPad 3 event? Make it March | Apple Talk - CNET News

IMO I hate the iPad. Your overspending for what? A super-sized iPod? Limited functions? You'll have to jailbreak it to get the "nice" features.

It's up to you and her, don't let me change your option's, but I would recommend going for an Android or Windows tablet.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it is all rumors, nothing is official and lately in regards to apple, the rumors have been wrong.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks both. Although I used to be an Apple enthusiast way back in the '80s with the Apple ][e with its monster 64k ram & 80 column card, I have been Windows since 3.

I am starting to wonder about Apple. This article doesn't bode well fot extracting our hard earnt funds.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I heard rumors also about iPad3 being announced in Feb.

BG


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> I heard rumors also about iPad3 being announced in Feb.
> 
> BG


That has been shot down since a Press Release said there will be no Apple Meetings in Feb.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

DonaldG said:


> Thanks both. Although I used to be an Apple enthusiast way back in the '80s with the Apple ][e with its monster 64k ram & 80 column card, I have been Windows since 3.
> 
> I am starting to wonder about Apple. This article doesn't bode well fot extracting our hard earnt funds.


I have read similar articles in th past. I have been an apple user since the first iphone. Never realized how restrictive, how secretive and how lawsuit happy they are. Tonight at midnight, I will be taking my first step in quiting apple and all their related products. Tonight I will be able to reserved the galaxy note from at$t. When I receive it on the 17th, I will be selling all of my iphones, and all of my docking stations (speakers and radios) in one large bundle, quiting and deleting my itune accounts, and finally will be able to eliminate windows from all of my computers (dropping netfix for amazon prime at the first of the month)


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

sobeit said:


> I have read similar articles in th past. I have been an apple user since the first iphone. Never realized how restrictive, how secretive and how lawsuit happy they are.


I didn't realise it either - It was a real eye opener. Looks like I may be looking at other makes of Tablet???


----------

